# Peanut butter in Kong



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

gave him the Mushies,,,what else can i put in his kong? he enjoyed the pb maybe he just needs to get used to it but his stools were mush tonite..


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I used to mix the peanut butter with as much kibble as would fit in the kong. I would put in a little kibble then force in some peanut butter and then repeat. Never had a problem.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

What kind of peanut butter did you use?? Jif or other ones like that gave Enzo the "mushies", so I started using natural peanut butter with no added sugar. It's easier on his tummy. Also, you can mix it with a mashed banana. Banana has the opposite effect, so they might kind of counteract each other. Canned pumpkin is another one that you can stuff it with.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> What kind of peanut butter did you use?? Jif or other ones like that gave Enzo the "mushies", so I started using natural peanut butter with no added sugar. It's easier on his tummy. Also, you can mix it with a mashed banana. Banana has the opposite effect, so they might kind of counteract each other. Canned pumpkin is another one that you can stuff it with.


 
Ditto on what Sam said.....try the natural peanut butter (much better and healthier).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Arrowhead Mills (check health food section in grocery stores or health food stores) makes a peanut butter with no added salts, sugars or oils. It's the only thing our Toby can eat now that does not cause the soft poops. We only use a tiny bit though since it's rich. None of those added ingredients are necessary IMO anyway. The sugars and oils can increase the risk of soft poops and the salt isn't that good for the kidneys.

You can also make your own with a blender, using dry roasted unsalted peanuts, but it's messy to clean up.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am using regular Skippy,,my favorite but ok i will get the all natural and i will look for the Arrowhead..thanks everyone!!


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

We use Peter Pan peanut butter. It's what my wife & I like so that's what we've been giving to Isabel. Haven't really noticed any loose stools, her pooper seems to be working fine. Though, she doesn't get PB stuffed Kongs all that often.


----------



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have been using peanut butter but I my puppy likes plain yogurt as well, to me yogurt might be a healthier choice but I am not very sure... is yogurt better?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I try to limit the peanut butter in kongs. You can use some canned pumpkin (JUST pumpkin, not pumpkin pie filling), mix it with kibble, then just smear a little peanut butter on top. How much peanut butter did you use? For XL kongs, I use just under a teaspoon of peanut butter per kong - just enough to seal the bottom and the top.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

How much was in there? I use peanut butter in all my classes and often, dogs who end up with bad poo just consumed too much while in class (combined with the excitement of being there). 

Maybe try the kibble + PB to see if he can tolerate less?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

it was maybe a teaspoon?? i just posted a thread about his food again now im not sure if its the peanut butter causing it???? this pups stomach is so sensitive


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

My dogs love mushed up banana in their kongs. I stuff in half a banana and put it in the freezer for an hour. I also put watermelon in the kongs in the summer, another favorite.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MillysMom*

MillysMom

That sounds delicious!


----------

